# 60 Gallon Reef



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

this is not a build, but i dont know where else to out this..so here is my 60 gallon display tank.










thanks for looking

Rick


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks Good. What lighting do you got on it? Also are you running a fuge/sump underneath?


This IMO is the right place. You can sort of make it a build by posting updated pics and any new additions (if any) like your doing with your 3 gallon in the nano section.


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

yeah im running a 20L sump..i havent built a fuge out of it yet..just a skimmer, return pump,and some live rock..need to put some baffles in it so i cant put some cheato in there..thanks for the compliment

Rick


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

oh and i run teK 4X 56 Watt T-5 fixture..2 10k's and 2 atnintic's..sorry i didnt see the question on the lighting..

Rick


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

pics of the reef tank coming soon

Rick


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

ok everyone here are some new pics..excuse the tank..its due for it monthly scrubbing..also got some pics of its inhabitants..

FTS










this is the female purple firefish










and the male










female manderine










and the male..lol he's going in for the kill










BTA










this zoa rock is bigger than a softball..i will be fragging this one later today










and finally..you cant really see him but if you look really close up about 2 inches form the mini nems you can see my black clown golby.










the 2 firefish and the manderines are mated pairs..

i will try to get for pics of more corals later after the cleaning..

thanks for looking

Rick


----------



## cesstern (Aug 10, 2008)

What is the plastic stuff on the side of your tank? 1st and 2nd pic.


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

that is my standoff pipes..thats the only thing i dont like about this tank..its drilled in the bottom..so you cant hide the pipes..my goal is to go up to a 4 foot 90 gal and drill it in the back..

Rick


----------



## cesstern (Aug 10, 2008)

The first pic you posted on 8/21 looks different than the new pics you posted today. Are they the same?


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

you would be correct in that statement that they are not the same tank..the first one is acrylic and it scratched to bad so i went with 1/2 glass for this tank..and it is also 6 inches higher..the pic i had on 8/21 was taken in Nov of 2007 ..i just couldnt find the pic..finally found it on a SD card..and i just took pic's of the new tank today..very observant..

Rick


----------



## cesstern (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah...I won a free frag from you. I win.


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

lol i plan on sharing when the tank grows out..im fraging my big zoa rock later today


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

the tank looks great


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks everyone..this tank is finally coming around the way i want it..plans are to add 2 more banks of t-5 ho so i can start some SPS in the tank..

Rick


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

ricordea










Rick


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

the tank looks like its coming together well. and the new ricordea is very pretty. i'll have to put that along with my list with the sun coral.


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

yeah if i could figure out how to get rid of these standoff pipes i would like it alot better..only way to fix it though is tear it down and patch the bottom and drill the back..if im going to do that them im just going to get a 4' 90 gallon already drilled in the back..thanks for the compliments Nicco..

Rick


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

more pics





































Rick


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nemo is looking very bright and healthy.


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

yeah Nemo is very happy..the pic where she is away for the nem she was chasing one of the others away..thanks Nicco

Rick


----------



## rendos (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice tank.


----------



## thereef (Nov 9, 2008)

You could use some water fall foam and stack the rock around the pipes and use the foam to hold it all in place. You will have to empty the tank to do this but it dries in about an hour and just pump the water right back into the tank. I have done this on several aquariums with great success and the foam expansion can be broken off and the remaining will coraline over in a couple of months. Just a thought.


----------



## hydrojeff (Sep 1, 2008)

cesstern said:


> What is the plastic stuff on the side of your tank? 1st and 2nd pic.


i think what you are talking about is the glass carvings in the 2 pics?


----------



## justin james (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks good. I have the same ricordias.


----------



## lostguppy (Feb 28, 2009)

beautiful!


----------

